# Calzone for Dinner Tonight



## Lon (Dec 7, 2014)

Think I will walk across the street to this nice little Italian eatery and pick up a nice Calzone and salad to  have for my dinner tonight, with several glasses of Zinfandel of course. This will go down well as I watch 60 MINUTES on TV.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 7, 2014)

Love me a calzone, closest I get to one now is a pepperoni Hot Pocket.  Enjoy!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2014)

A good calzone is delightful, enjoy Lon!


----------



## oakapple (Dec 15, 2014)

Never had this, what is it exactly Lon?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2014)

I've always wanted to try Calzone, but none of the Italian restaurants near where I live serve it..


----------



## Falcon (Dec 15, 2014)

Even Seinfeld had an episode on Calzones.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 15, 2014)

So WHAT are they?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> I've always wanted to try Calzone, but none of the Italian restaurants near where I live serve it..



and it's always mentioned on Everybody Loves Raymond..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2014)

oakapple said:


> So WHAT are they?



It's like a Cornish Pasty except made with Pizza dough instead of Pastry.. 

http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-calzones-and-freez-151276


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 15, 2014)

Sounds good to me....


----------



## Lon (Dec 15, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...0l10.4013.5846.0.11807.5.5.0.0.0.0.193.731.0j


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 15, 2014)

Does sound good but I say that about almost anything when I'm hungry and I AM hungry now.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm not too fond of calzones, too bread-y and usually too much ricotta cheese oozing out. I guess it depends on where it's made. Prefer a crispy crust pizza!


----------



## oakapple (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info, now I know what it is..... and it looks yummy.


----------

